# Android Market Trying To Update Amazon Appstore Apps



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I have some amazon apps that the android market keeps trying to update. Is there a way to get them to stop? I am running the most current version of CM7 on the T-bolt


----------



## ukyfan (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have Titanium Backup you can unlink the apps from the market

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Same thing has been happening to me...even if I unlink with TiBu, they show back up a few days later again. Or when I reflash.


----------



## darkstar73 (Oct 30, 2011)

You can break the market link with ROM Toolbox Pro.


----------



## lennyjew (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you happen to be clearing the market app data (via tb or stock app manager in settings)?

Mine always reestablished the links when i did.


----------



## MightyDollar (Aug 12, 2011)

ukyfan said:


> If you have Titanium Backup you can unlink the apps from the market
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How? I looked but could not figure it out.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lennyjew (Jul 26, 2011)

Long press on app in the list you want to fix and select detach from market


----------



## MightyDollar (Aug 12, 2011)

OK, Thanks!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah, and amazon app store does the same thing, wants you to update apps that you have from both to "their" version


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I never had issues going from android to amazon like i think gman is saying but i have had this issue the op stated. this usually means that there is an update for the app. i just simply ignore it and wait for the update to be pushed to the amazon market


----------

